
I Invented the World Wide Web. Here’s How We Can Fix It - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/24/opinion/world-wide-web.html
======
thunderbong
More enlightened conversation seems to be happening on this thread -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21624316#21625154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21624316#21625154)

------
davidjnelson
> In my view, governments should impose an immediate ban on targeted political
> advertising to restore trust in our public discourse.

I hope this happens really quickly. It’s truly critically important.

~~~
sytelus
When you read "government should" that means it's fairly unlikely to happen
let alone quick. When you read "government_s_ should" it's next to impossible.
Not going to happen. Lee should know better than this. Technological solutions
are far more agile and robust then relying on governments all over the world
to have a consenses in doing something.

------
Thorentis
> Here's how we can fix it

> Immediately hit by paywall

The irony is astounding.

~~~
mirimir
In Firefox, you can read NY Times if you hit reader view as soon as the icon
appears.

That works for many paywalled sites.

~~~
SimeVidas
can confirm.

